# GIVING AWAY 6000 LBS pond liner clay



## typetyme (Feb 29, 2008)

Have 6000 pounds of sepiolite clay material --an excellent natural pond liner. In Norcross, GA warehouse. Need the space ASAP. 50# bags / 3 pallets / 2000 pound per pallet and shrinkwrapped. WILL GIVE AWAY FREE but "buyer" must pick up or pay freight to move. contact: [email protected]


----------

